# Lemond Buenos Aries



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

*LeMond Buenos Aires*

Finally found some time to take pics of my Lemond. I bought it more than a year ago. I've put about 400 or 500 miles on it. Still on all original parts (except tires and bar tape). 

More shots here.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Omg*

OMG..u got such a sweet bike and you should be ashamed of yourself for only putting 500 miles in a whole year on it....you should be doing 500 miles in a month. Get offline now and go ride.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL thanks! Unfortunately I only have time to road-ride a couple times a week. Other times are devoted to mtbiking.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Time to link your updated photos to this thread...


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

How old is this Buenos Aires? Mighty fine looking ride!

Chris


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

MikeG said:


> LOL thanks! Unfortunately I only have time to road-ride a couple times a week. Other times are devoted to mtbiking.


You're a MTBer looking to go Road? You're not planning to race or anything? Remember, FIT is the key.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Maybe*



OldEdScott said:


> You're a MTBer looking to go Road? You're not planning to race or anything? Remember, FIT is the key.


Maybe you only put 500 miles on it because your FIT isn't right?


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

*Rest In Peace*

Alas, the fit was good. But on a ride last April, I was drafting off a friend. A stick flew up from his rear wheel, and landed in my front spokes. I went over the bars and crumpled the frame.










Landed on my shoulder, left hand and jaw.









I'm saving up for a custom Moots.

More pictures here.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*Sad for the B.A. but...*

You'll love the Moots. Are you going full custom? 

Bob


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Holy ****! I'm amazed a steel frame would crumple up like that! I have a '02 Buenos Aires and have decidedly better luck with it so far, knock on wood....about to hit 3,000 fun-filled miles. My first real road bike and still lovin' it!


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

One final update. I couldn't bring myself to throw out a $1K frame. So I made it into a trainer bike. Pretty sweet fork and matching handlebar tape, huh?


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

*The Moots has arrived...*

See my signature ...


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

*FIT, huh?*

i think my Moots FIT is pretty nice. we'll see soon enough. i really respect the welder who pieced it together. thanks man.

- MikeG


----------

